# Just ordered a CW9 for carry...bad idea?



## gr8johnson (Aug 23, 2007)

I just placed an ordered for a CW9 and a couple of mags. I know there is a 250 and 300 rd break in period. Is this gun reliable enough for a carry weapon or not. Should I cancel that order or what. What do the Kahr owners say? I have an XD9 service with a grip chop but it is just too big for everyday carry. I read a lot and it seems there is quite a bit of bad stuff said about this gun.


----------



## vburke (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a CW9 and carry it mostly in the summer. If it works well after 200-300 break in rounds you should have no problems. If a kahr is going to have trouble it is mostly before the break in period. Mine works great and Kahr has one of the best customer services around.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*good deal*

gr8johnson: Sir; my shooting partner has one and I've really enjoyed shooting his.
Sir; they are a little stiff to begin with and the more you shoot:mrgreen:
the better it is. 
I regularly shoot my SW638 and can easily swap them.:smt033


----------



## cvillechopper (Jan 27, 2008)

I just took my new CW9 to the range this weekend and put 100 junk rounds through her, not a single problem. You can feel the gun getting settled in and it fits my hand just right. I'd say you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I used to carry a K9. It was 100% reliable, though the metal framed Kahrs have a better reputation than the poly guns. Still, I think it's easily a good enough carry gun to see it through a 200-round break in.


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a CW9 that I have put well over 500 rounds through without a single hitch of any kind. I have shot everything from lead reloads to +P Gold Dots and it performs flawlessly. It was very stiff for the first couple of hundred rounds but it is very smooth now. Go to Kahr's website and look at some of the reviews from different reputable gun magazines. My experience with the CW9 matched all the hype I read about it from reputable sources. I think you'll be very happy with it.


----------



## 3putter (Dec 29, 2007)

Get the gun and don't worry about it. Some do require a break in period (mine was about 300 rounds) before they can be 100% trusted. After that mine has been totally reliable and a great carry gun when small lightweight is required. I carry Speer Gold Dot 124gr. SB and it has not failed in any way even once. It shoots POI at 15 yards every time. That's good enough for self defence.


----------

